# Alloy wheel damage after having new tyres fitted



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

I recently had 4 new tyres fitted to my car. Unfortunately, the fitter must of been having a bad day - as he managed to damage my alloys pretty badly (see the attached pics).

The company that fitted them is on the verge of accepting liability - so will pay to have my alloys refurbed. I have been told that they use ChipsAway.

The Customer Service department has said that if I had a preferred company to use, I may be able to do so (providing the price is not too high).

Not being somebody who has smashed his wheels off kerbs before, I am rather naive to these matters, so I have a number of questions that somebody here might know the answer to:


Will the refurb be as good as new?
Will it deteriorate over time faster than the non-refurb bits of the alloy (e.g. lacquer flaking off)?
Could the refurb be done with the tyres still fitted?
Can anybody recommend somebody for the job (I live in Coventry, West Midlands)?

I appreciate any advice that can be offered.


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

Blinkin heck he would of been having a really bad day if hed done that to my wheels...its totally unexeptable and quite difficult to damage wheels like that with modern equiptment used correctly...if i were you id push for some new wheels tbh :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Defo get new wheels off them don't accept a refurb. But if you must only only only take them to lab-tab in brum mate trust me.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

adpd

Whereabouts are you as some of the guys on here will be able to recommend a local firm to help I guess.

Same thing happened to me a while back  - ended up getting the result I wanted - full refurbs on the three wheels to MY satisfaction 

I would suggest that if you use spot repair type company you will get an OK job but nothing more: -

They will fill in the damaged area, sand and then spray the face of the wheel - this tends to be done outside/in the back of their van

Problems you are likely to get:-
- Less than perfect fill/repair i.e. you'll still notice it
- over spray on the inside of your wheels
- dust/contaminents sprayed over and under the paint
- soft paint as it is not baked
- poor colour match with the rest of the wheel
- flaking of lacquer/paint in a few weeks time

My recommendation would be to use someone like www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk i.e. someone who will refurbish your wheel and do a full and proper job

they will

- strip the wheel
- take off the existing coating(s) - shotblast or chemical strip
- repair any damage
- powder coat
- respray and lacquer (you have a good choice of colours too!)
- bake off 
- refit tyres and rebalance

I had mine done with these guys in Leeds and they were good (not perfect) and at £50 a wheel I ended up with four fully refurbished wheels for a cost of 1 as the garage had damaged 3 of mine!

PM me if you want any more info.

CM


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the super-quick replies guys; I really do appreciate it.

I was not best pleased to be honest, but just hoping to get it sorted quickly.

So far, based on what you guys have said, I should only accept a proper refurbishment that involves the shotblasting and baking to harden the paint/finish. Would this be accurate?

I think that they will insist on a refurb as opposed to new wheels - as 3 new alloys (18" Audi A3) would be pricey. Only if I was unhappy with the job would I (probably) be entitled to push for new wheels.

However, if I am armed with enough evidence/information, I can push for a proper refurbishment (as described by cheekeemonkey).

My worry is that they will push me down the ChipsAway route, I get a bad job (e.g. lacquer starts to peel after a month), and get pushed back to ChipsAway to resolve my issues. That is worst case scenario for me, as I want the tyre fitters to be responsible for honouring the guarantee.

Is it unreasonable for me to expect a lifetime warranty on the work, i.e. the refurb sections should be as good as the rest of the alloy for the life of the alloy?


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

New wheels from the word go otherwise you will regret it...speak to your solicitor as a quick letter from them normally shows them you mean business if not then ask your local citizens advice bureau, trading standards... businesses dont like bad press


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I think your worries are justified. Don't be forced into anything - the only reason they will insist in ChipsAway is because of the cost to them.

I would want a refurb that is as good as the original in terms of finish and longevity. I can't see how ChipAway can do this. Perhaps Citizens Advice is worth a call?


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ouch, they must of been having a bad day, thats quite bad.

I know of someone who used ChipsAway, and dont think they will really be a able to do a top quality job.... as with my friends alloys they simply sanded them down and sprayed them, didn't use filler or anything.... so I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

this happened to me after visiting my local Audi dealer. 

"it wasnt us sir"

good look mate.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Bloody hell, I would be livid at that mate. 
Dont mess about with Chipsaway, they will "smart repair" it - basically a cosmetic cover up job by grinding off the loose stuff, filling up and then spraying it (you could do this yourself for a few quid easily enough to a similar standard even if you are not much cop with a rattle can). They are fine enough if you are just after some thing that looks alright, but if its someone elses fault why should you "make do?"

Makes not a single bit of difference what the cost is to them and they are pushing their luck to even suggest that they are liable only up to a certain cost, use whoever inconveniences you the least and will do a good job. If they mess around with the costings you just contact trading standards or CAB and get legal on it

http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/cgi-bin/calitem.cgi?file=ADV0046-1011.txt

In particular - with reasonable care and skill; this means that the garage should do the work competently and to a standard expected of a garage of that type;
And - The garage has a general duty of care to look after your vehicle while it is in its possession. If the car is damaged at the garage due to staff negligence, repairs, or their cost, it will be the garage's responsibility


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

richjohnhughes said:


> this happened to me after visiting my local Audi dealer.
> 
> "it wasnt us sir"
> 
> good look mate.


I would expect better from Audi, especially at the not-so-small fees they charge.

Mine was from a national tyre fitter, and their Customer Service department has virtually admitted full liability from the pictures alone. A final inspection by the Area Manager on Thursday should be when they fully confirm that they are responsible.

Once they accept liability, I will take it up with Customer Services that I expect the refurb to be done properly (as cheekeemonkey details). If they do not agree with that, then a solicitor's letter will follow.

I hope it works out smoothly, as Customer Services has been good on the phone, but the service received from the centre where they were fitted was abysmal:

Me: "It looks like you have damaged my alloys whilst fitting the tyres."
Centre Manager: "I have been fitting tyres for 20 years. That is kerb damage."
Me: "You cannot be seriously suggesting that is kerb damage, on 3 of my alloys - all by the very edge of the rim without a mark any closer to the centre of the alloy."
Centre Manager: "Our equipment cannot damage the alloy. It is kerb damage."


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had a similar problem with tyre fitters with green eyes.
Wheel refurb is like everything , there are good ,skilled people and snot nosed pimply faced unskilled ones with the keys to a van and a few aerosols.

If the repair is done right you won't tell it from a new wheel.
HOWEVER.....

The tyre bead needs to be broken and pushed back from the face.
(i think wheel wizard do this) so you can paint the lip properly , or remove the tyre.

The powder coating way (lap tab and others) is a nice option but more pricey and FWIW I had a set of audi alloys done at laptab and they were terrible. had to insist on 2 being done again , they all werent prepped right and bubbled within a year. 
If you use chips away they have a 2 year gaurantee against flaking/lifting/colourmatch and they will stand by it as will lots of other smart repairers.

Lots of smart repairers will only want to paint the damage and not the whole wheel. Be careful if doing this as it will almost never completely match the colour and flake of the silver. Whole wheel or nothing.

Good luck and keep us posted on the progress.

Mart


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like they used a chisel instead of a tyre lever - fair do's that's about the worst tyre fitter damage i've seen.

Only you can decide on the extent/quality of a repair - chips away will be fine from 6 feet away, but you'll probably see the repairs when you are cleaning wheels up close


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

And what are you doing for transport whilst the wheels are being repaired???

This needs to be taken into consideration as well.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

new alloys or Lap Tab is what id go for


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

I can recommend Wicked Wheels my GF almost has a running account with them.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

If he had of done that to my wheels he most certainly would have been shot.
What was he thinking?? I'm having to take a couple of tablets to calm me down. 

You need to go through the right channels, Letter to head office etc, If they start playing sillt beggars then you go legal after that/Trading standards ect

Hope you get the matter sorted.


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys for all the info.

I will let you know how I get on with it, and the option I decide is best.

Let's hope I don't resurrect this thread in 18 months time complaining that my alloys are buggered as a result of me accepting a shoddy repair...


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Let us know how you get on! After a run in with tyre fitters who broke a part in my suspension unit (God knows how?) They eventualy fixed the problem, although the manager let me know that it was all in the name of customer satisfaction and not because they did it...although they did!


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, just saw the Area Manager today, and he agrees that their has been some "neglect" whilst fitting. He said that some of the damage is very hard to explain - but did concur that the damage occurred whilst they were in possession of the car. So a good first step for me then.

They do want me to use ChipsAway - and the Area Manager tried to sell me on the quality of their work - but I told him that I would only accept such a repair if I had an iron-cast guarantee from the tyre fitter for the life of the wheels. He said that they could not provide such a guarantee.

Which leaves me with trying to find somebody to quote for the work who will be able to do a top-notch job. I tried contacting lap-tab in Birmingham by email (http://www.lap-tab.co.uk/alloywheels.php), but got no response.

Anybody have any other suggestions of where to get my wheels properly refurbished?


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

A further update: they are unwilling to accept liability... but will make a good-will gesture to have the wheels repaired.

The problem with this is it leaves me with no legal leg to stand on. If I want the wheels off the car and refurbished properly, I would have to pay to have a hire car myself as they will not cover this cost.

Does anybody have any bright ideas?


----------



## retired (Mar 24, 2008)

Small Claims Court. Collect all of your evidence, make notes of conversations (time date who with content etc.), any written evidence etc. Go to your local court, get the forms and fill them in. It's pretty strightforward and the staff at the court will help you with process. It only costs a few quid and if you win you might well get the costs back from the company.

This will focus their attention and may well convince them to pay up straight away as their costs to attend the Small Claims Court will probably exceed the cost of the wheels.

Don't be intimidated its all fairly informal. I've used the system and won!

If I were you I'd be claiming for new wheels.


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info retired; you make it sound so simple!

You say:



retired said:


> If I were you I'd be claiming for new wheels.


On what grounds, in your opinion, would I be eligible for new alloys?

The tyre fitter has agreed (as a gesture of good will) to have my alloys refurbished by ChipsAway. My view is that the courts would see this as a step on their side to resolve the matter. I do not expect a court to fully understand the obsessive nature of how we think about our wheels.

I would be interested to hear the well thought out arguments for this (as it would come in super-handy should I go down the legal route).


----------



## dubberz (Jul 7, 2006)

PureKlas are based in Coventry and are well know for top quality wheel refurbs


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

I recently had 2 wheels damaged by kwik fit, I noticed at the time that they had done it, told them about it, they knocked my £90 off the tyres at the time then i got a further £50 in form of a cheque later in the post. it didnt end there though  the wheels started shaking at around 60 mph so i rang where i had the tyres fitted (kwik fit in birmingham) and they told me i could either go there or go to my local branch which i did, when i got there i explained that what was wrong and they said its a 10 min job to sort so i sat down in the waiting area watching them, 10 min later the guy came in and said they have a problem, they kwik fot in brum had wrecked my hub and they could only get 4 bolts in out of 5. several phone calls later after they make some phone calls and tell me come back friday, new hub fitted, new bolts and another £50 cheque in the post!!

Moral of the story - if you find a good tyre place use it everytime!


----------



## retired (Mar 24, 2008)

It is fairly simple and not very intimidating. The hearing wasn't held in a court it was in a meeting room with me, the guy I wanted money from and the judge. The judge just wore a suit. He listened to my case,the othere guy's case, asked questions and made a decision.

Make an argument about why refurb isn't good enough, finish not as good, doesn't last, doen't return wheels to state thet were in before this etc. 

You might win the argument that the co is at fault and not win the argument that new wheels are the solution and end up with the refurb anyway. 

Worth trying though!


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

I have sent PureKlas an email to find out what it will cost, and how long the process will take.

With regards to the legal front, retired's comments certainly gives me more confidence to go down that route if I cannot get an outcome I will be happy with.

Once I have absorbed all the information and the options available to me, I'll let you guys know what I did, and the result that I ended up with.

Fingers crossed for a positive outcome...


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

I can recommend Wicked Wheels my GF almost has a running account with them.


----------



## topboss (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.lap-tab.co.uk/alloywheels.php#contact

Use that and you will get a quote sent through bia email within a matter of hours. I used them myself recently and took advantage of there same day service. They did a great job and I will certainly use them again should the need arise.


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

adpd said:


> Thanks for the info retired; you make it sound so simple!
> 
> You say:
> 
> ...


IMO the goodwill is on your part in agreeing to let them refurb the wheels rather than insisting on new ones. As they won't play ball I would suggest the legal route suggested.


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

Transit said:


> I can recommend Wicked Wheels my GF almost has a running account with them.


My concern is not over the quality of the finish I will get from a mobile service, but the longevity of the job.

If I accept a ChipsAway, Wicked Wheels, or similar service - how will my wheels look in 18 months time? Once the "good will" payment has been made to the alloy refurbisher, the tyre fitter will wash their hands of the issue. I don't want to be left carrying the can at the end of it.

Anybody with any experience in these matters care to comment?

PS Why do some GFs seem to smash alloys off kerbs? Is it like a fly drawn to the light?


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

We had the wheels on her Astra GSi refurbed in 2006, when she part ex'd it last month the bits that she hadn't wrecked since the refurb were looking very good. She's only scuffed one wheel on the VXR since she got it a month ago!


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

Transit said:


> She's only scuffed one wheel on the VXR since she got it a month ago!


:doublesho

I don't know how you sleep at night!

You said that the wheels looked very good. A difficult question to answer, but would you say they looked exactly like the rest of the non-kerbed bits of the wheel, or could you tell they had been refurbed?


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey it's her car she has to put up with the ridicule 

3 of 4 were done and to be honest I couldn't tell the difference unless I looked at the back of the wheels. I did give them a proper clean before they were done though. And she told the Wicked Wheels guy that her boyfriend was a really fussy git!


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

What signs were telling on the back of the wheels? Was it overspray or something (getting out of my depth here now)?


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, overspray. I'm a bit fussy, but then most here would be. From the front though the job was faultless IMO.


----------



## adpd (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your experience Transit.

I have called ChipsAway to find out the exact process they use to do the repair (as this is who the tyre fitter want me to use). I would get a 2-year ChipsAway-backed guarantee if I went down this route.

I notice Wicked Wheels only offer a 1-year guarantee, but detail the process very well on their website. The fact that the wheel is "baked until fully dry" seems good, and I wonder if ChipsAway do this also. When they phone me back, I shall ask.

The more I debate this in my head, the less hassle it seems to just let ChipsAway do it and be done with it.

Decisions, decisions...


----------

